# BRP's/LLM's @ A Mains RCRaceway



## KxMonster11 (Aug 26, 2012)

Saturday, December 1: BRP & Losi Late Model day at A Main's RC Raceway in Vernon, CT. Track opens @ 9am/heats roll at 11am. 3 heats & main; $18.00 for one class; $20.00 total for more than one. Anyone interested?


----------



## cmhary (Nov 29, 2012)

Are you guys still doing it


----------



## skmod (Feb 23, 2010)

cmhary said:


> Are you guys still doing it


Not this weekend - didn't get a firm commitment from enough guys; looking to try again for Saturday, December 8. Thanks for checking.


----------

